# Current Cigar Monster



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

Put in a price for 1.00 on the name your price sticks. Not bad!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Ammosmoke said:


> Put in a price for 1.00 on the name your price sticks. Not bad!


did it go through?!

i though it was you put in a price and if they agree, they charge it.. otherwise they just charge the rest of the order and ship it


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

This doesn't work... I tried it in my full noobness and did again tonight for the hell of it.

Yes, it lets you add it but when you complete the order it says your offer was declined.


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

Whhhhatttt!?

Aww F me I've been down this path before. Shouldn't have spoken so soon. lol.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah, thats how the make an offer works, you need to read the fine print!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

No worries.

In all honesty, I stay away from the monster offer deals unless I have heard from other puffers on good deals and minimum acceptance prices. 

I do however love free fall on the devil site. DPG Blue Generosas for $3.25 each? I'll take 2 thank you very much.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

usrower321 said:


> No worries.
> 
> In all honesty, I stay away from the monster offer deals unless I have heard from other puffers on good deals and minimum acceptance prices.
> 
> I do however love free fall on the devil site. DPG Blue Generosas for $3.25 each? I'll take 2 thank you very much.


yeah free fall is pretty awesome. I got a "take 5" AVO pack for $22
i also got a 6 pack of 5 vegas original torpedos for $10


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Zogg said:


> yeah free fall is pretty awesome. I got a "take 5" AVO pack for $22
> i also got a 6 pack of 5 vegas original torpedos for $10


Nice... I think the 5 vegas classics are misjudged (probably not the best word but it's 3am). If you have the patience to wait 6 mos+ to smoke them they turn out to be nice leathery mild-mediums and occasionally you get a really tight one but what do you expect for a sub $2 cigar?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

usrower321 said:


> Nice... I think the 5 vegas classics are misjudged (probably not the best word but it's 3am). If you have the patience to wait 6 mos+ to smoke them they turn out to be nice leathery mild-mediums and occasionally you get a really tight one but what do you expect for a sub $2 cigar?


i had one about a week after i got it and it was horrible. I read that you need to rest them a lot and then theyre good so i have 5 more waiting


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Got a 5'er of AF hemingway best seller for 24.95 shipped during the mashup a couple of hours ago. Sometimes some of the monster deals can be good, especially with free shipping.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

mata777 said:


> Got a 5'er of AF hemingway best seller for 24.95 shipped during the mashup a couple of hours ago. Sometimes some of the monster deals can be good, especially with free shipping.


the free shipping always a good part. especially since a lot of them are 5'ers and stuff where shipping = 10-20% more $ onto the order total if you were charged for it


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Completely agree, sometimes the shipping breaks the deal, especially when its for a 5er


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

l330n said:


> Completely agree, sometimes the shipping breaks the deal, especially when its for a 5er


Yes 5.95 flat rate on a box is not bad but on a fiver is ridiculous! I think that the online companys make us spend what we do on cigars because they offer "Free Shipping on orders over $XXX" Its a ploy that makes our wives mad at us!!! But I love the free shipping because I can tell my wife "I couldn't pass the deal up because they had free shipping" Then this usually happense:
:brick:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

bcannon87 said:


> Yes 5.95 flat rate on a box is not bad but on a fiver is ridiculous! I think that the online companys make us spend what we do on cigars because they offer "Free Shipping on orders over $XXX" Its a ploy that makes our wives mad at us!!! But I love the free shipping because I can tell my wife "I couldn't pass the deal up because they had free shipping" Then this usually happense:
> :brick:


Lol so true. except I don't have a wife throwing bricks at me. Just an engagement ring on the selling block, Lol....

thing is it depends on how much you're spending. A lot of times I'll spend a bit more to get the free shipping. Especially considering once you're around $80-120 shipping is likely going to cost about $10-15 anyway. It's one of those things that doesn't make sense but makes cents. Instead of paying for shipping might as well toss that extra fiver or two in the cart and save $5 on each of them since shipping is now free, Lol......


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Funny stuff!

But, my wife would never throw a brick at me...or sell her ring...

...she'd just shoot me...if she knew what I spent on cigars! :whip:


----------



## S.G Lawn (Jul 19, 2011)

I have the opposite problem with my wife. She's addicted to the "devil site" 
I get home from work and she'll tell me I bought you some of these and some of these...they were such a good deal I couldn't pass em up...

And the kicker is she doesn't even smoke

Man I love my wife.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sarge said:


> Lol so true. except I don't have a wife throwing bricks at me. Just an engagement ring on the selling block, Lol....
> 
> thing is it depends on how much you're spending. A lot of times I'll spend a bit more to get the free shipping. Especially considering once you're around $80-120 shipping is likely going to cost about $10-15 anyway. It's one of those things that doesn't make sense but makes cents. Instead of paying for shipping might as well toss that extra fiver or two in the cart and save $5 on each of them since shipping is now free, Lol......


I feel ya that!!!:banana:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

S.G Lawn said:


> I have the opposite problem with my wife. She's addicted to the "devil site"
> I get home from work and she'll tell me I bought you some of these and some of these...they were such a good deal I couldn't pass em up...
> 
> And the kicker is she doesn't even smoke
> ...


Dude! :dude: Awesome!!!


----------



## okiemusicman (May 13, 2011)

S.G Lawn said:


> I have the opposite problem with my wife. She's addicted to the "devil site"
> I get home from work and she'll tell me I bought you some of these and some of these...they were such a good deal I couldn't pass em up...
> 
> And the kicker is she doesn't even smoke
> ...


My wife needs to learn a thing or two from yours!


----------



## S.G Lawn (Jul 19, 2011)

okiemusicman said:


> My wife needs to learn a thing or two from yours!


LOL. I hate to complain tho, but she's gotten so many cigars, I ran out of room in my humidor and I had told her I wanted a wine o dor...she went to a little shop in town and came back with 2. She's all about good deals and talked the guy down from $90 a peice to 2 for $100. Now I'm having shelves made. Before to long she'll have those full. I just laugh at her and tell her how addicted she is to buying cigars...and believe me she never likes to buy things, so it's really funny.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I picked up a 5'er of Camacho rothchild Triple Madies for 25. Pretty sweet. I have been on the lookout for the same deal but so far to no avail.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't see the Name Your Price on the Monster for singles being a very good deal. Every time I've put in an offer they only have a couple sticks available and after you add in shipping it doesn't seem like a very good deal. That being said, I recently grabbed a box of La Floridita Limiteds from Name Your Price for a pretty damn good price. It's a really nice cigar for not a lot of money.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Dude! :dude: Awesome!!!


I concur!:bowdown:


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha, my wife catches me on the devil site and is like "why are you buying more cigars? you have a bunch in the wine cooler thing!" She doesnt get it . . .


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

Damn, that is an awesome wife. That the good lord when you go to bed at night. While we are on the topic, does anyone have any recommendations from the current mega mashup? I was thinking about picking up some Lot 23's, and maybe the Cubao's, but I know nothing about the rest of the gars. Most of the maduros on there seem great actually, esp the Final Blend and the Pinar Del Rio. Thoughts?


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

If you spend over 50.00 use coupon code shoptalk to save 10.00! I just got 15 cubao #4's for 40.94 shipped!!!


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

mata777 said:


> If you spend over 50.00 use coupon code shoptalk to save 10.00! I just got 15 cubao #4's for 40.94 shipped!!!


Nice, kudos for this.


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

mata777 said:


> If you spend over 50.00 use coupon code shoptalk to save 10.00! I just got 15 cubao #4's for 40.94 shipped!!!


Sweet, thanks. I just might use that now. But really guys, you got no clue what to suggest?


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

If you enjoy Cubao then the Monster can be your friend.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Ammosmoke said:


> Sweet, thanks. I just might use that now. But really guys, you got no clue what to suggest?


If I was going to buy it'd be:

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto 5 Pack
Cabaiguan Guapos 46 5-Pack
Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles 5 Pack
Famous 'Best of Arturo Fuente' Sampler
Cubao No. 2 5 Pack


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ammosmoke said:


> Sweet, thanks. I just might use that now. But really guys, you got no clue what to suggest?


Tat nobles, cubao #4, lot 23 mad's, and cabaiguan guapos if you have my same taste.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

tpharkman said:


> If you enjoy Cubao then the Monster can be your friend.


Yes, especially when people bid on boxes of these close to retail on CB and CA.


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

I enjoy a bit of spice, and leather and coco is definitely a plus. Strong cedar can hit the road though. If any of those have strong cedar.. blegh.

I liked the lot 23 mad's, and I'm picking those up. I was considering the Tatuaje's but I can get them at the local shop for decent pricing and the owner is a great guy, so I like to patronize the place. I've gotten 2 recommendations for the Torano's, so I might have to get em now. I'm trying to stay under $50 for this order, but it is getting rather difficult to do haha.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I let mine known everything i buy, since she usually asks out of curiosity. She doesnt like the smell of normal smokes, she likes some flavored ones... but thinks the bands and packaging are cool. She picked up my box of punishers i got (im not home atm) and she videochatted with me on skype just to show me the box she though it looked so awesome haha

"LOOK THEY'RE IN LITTLE TOOOBS!"


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the rec's. Would you say the Exodus Silver's, or the regular ones are better?


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Ammosmoke said:


> Thanks for the rec's. Would you say the Exodus Silver's, or the regular ones are better?


I've only had the Gold and thought it was a great smoke.


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

Hinson said:


> I've only had the Gold and thought it was a great smoke.


Ok, I guess I'll try the silver at a later date. Thanks


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Ammosmoke said:


> I enjoy a bit of spice, and leather and coco is definitely a plus. Strong cedar can hit the road though. If any of those have strong cedar.. blegh.
> 
> I liked the lot 23 mad's, and I'm picking those up. I was considering the Tatuaje's but I can get them at the local shop for decent pricing and the owner is a great guy, so I like to patronize the place. I've gotten 2 recommendations for the Torano's, so I might have to get em now. I'm trying to stay under $50 for this order, but it is getting rather difficult to do haha.


I would suggest the Cubao and the Exodus gold for what you describe above. IMHO these sticks have very little cedar if any, and they both have some unique leather coco and light spice flavor.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

S.G Lawn said:


> LOL. I hate to complain tho, but she's gotten so many cigars, I ran out of room in my humidor and I had told her I wanted a wine o dor...she went to a little shop in town and came back with 2. She's all about good deals and talked the guy down from $90 a peice to 2 for $100. Now I'm having shelves made. Before to long she'll have those full. I just laugh at her and tell her how addicted she is to buying cigars...and believe me she never likes to buy things, so it's really funny.


The woman is an Angel...do whatever it takes to keep her inside the house or the world will corrupt her. Does she have a twin sister?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ktblunden said:


> I don't see the Name Your Price on the Monster for singles being a very good deal. Every time I've put in an offer they only have a couple sticks available and after you add in shipping it doesn't seem like a very good deal. That being said, I recently grabbed a box of La Floridita Limiteds from Name Your Price for a pretty damn good price. It's a really nice cigar for not a lot of money.


If 'singles' are what you want....use Tampa Humidor as their pricing is fair and they never charge for singles. I usually will buy about 15 different cigars to try out...I get what I want and no S/H charge.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cigary said:


> If 'singles' are what you want....use Tampa Humidor as their pricing is fair and they never charge for singles. I usually will buy about 15 different cigars to try out...I get what I want and no S/H charge.


Mikes cigars also has good prices on singles with free shipping. Tampa is also good.


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

Cigary said:


> If 'singles' are what you want....use Tampa Humidor as their pricing is fair and they never charge for singles. I usually will buy about 15 different cigars to try out...I get what I want and no S/H charge.


Ooh interesting. That's cool thanks. Well thanks for all the suggestions guys. I've made an order of...

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro
Perdomo Gran Cru
Torano Exodus 1959
Vudo Rubusto

And, thanks to kind fellow, I got $10 off that in addition to free shipping.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Ammosmoke said:


> Ooh interesting. That's cool thanks. Well thanks for all the suggestions guys. I've made an order of...
> 
> Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro
> Perdomo Gran Cru
> ...


Only heard bad things about the Vudu, have a few myself and dont care for them.


----------



## volfan247 (Jan 30, 2010)

mata777 said:


> Mikes cigars also has good prices on singles with free shipping. Tampa is also good.


good to know


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ammosmoke said:


> Ooh interesting. That's cool thanks. Well thanks for all the suggestions guys. I've made an order of...
> 
> Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro
> Perdomo Gran Cru
> ...


No problem, enjoy!


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> If you enjoy Cubao then the Monster can be your friend.


Same can be said for 601 blue/red/green, Toranos, Perdomo 10th annys and this awesome criollo 6 pack they have. 2 Tempus 2 Kristoff and 2 perdomo 10th for like 18 bucks.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

Ammosmoke said:


> Ok, I guess I'll try the silver at a later date. Thanks


Both the gold and silver are excellent IMHO. So you can't go wrong whichever you choose. Enjoy


----------

